
A guy literally “#tweeting” on the cover of an Amiga World from 1988 - tarikozket
https://twitter.com/TarikOzket/status/630376694671609856
======
oneeyedpigeon
He's not literally "#tweeting", he's literally "TWEET"ing. I know that's
outrageously pedantic, but when you start using the word "literally", that's
what you open yourself up to.

I guess the metaphor isn't so obscure that there wouldn't be 'prior art'.
Interestingly, the tweeting (calls and songs) that birds do is primarily used
for "courtship" and functions such as "alarms or keeping members of a flock in
contact" [1]. Pretty much sums up twitter, doesn't it?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_vocalization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bird_vocalization)

~~~
vblord
Even though he's not literally "#tweeting", I still think it's pretty neat
that someone found this. I love when old things are related back to new things
so closely. I don't think it's worth beating him up about the word
"literally".

~~~
tarikozket
Actually you both are correct, thank you! :)

------
snvzz
Amiga... was so ahead of its time.

~~~
tarikozket
They say Commodore was also so ahead of its time :)

------
StavrosK
Yep, that's what tweeting was named after.

~~~
tarikozket
Really? I didn't know that and I want to be sure.

~~~
StavrosK
No, I just wanted to confuse people here :P

s/No/I have no idea/

~~~
tarikozket
-.-

